# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Военно-историческая выставка «От Победы до Победы»

## GK21

В ГИЛМЗ А.С. Пушкина (усадьба Вяземы) недавно открылась небольшая военно-историческая выставка «От Победы до Победы», посвящённая 75-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 гг.
На выставке представлены военно-историческая миниатюра периода войны 1812 года,  модели и диорамы самолетов, танков, автомобилей, другой бронетехники, состоявших в период Второй Мировой войны на вооружении Красной Армии, армий наших союзников и соперников, а также различные документы и иллюстративные материалы. Работы для выставки были предоставлены моделистами-стендовиками и частными коллекционерами.
Выставка работает ежедневно, кроме понедельника и вторника, в залах выставочного флигеля музея-заповедника на первом этаже с 10 до 17 часов. 
Срок работы выставки - 23 августа 2020 года - 31 января 2021 года.
(Усадьба Вяземы находится в Одинцовском районе Московской области, 44-й км Можайского шоссе. Ближайшая станция ж/д - ст. Голицыно).

С уважением
Г.К.

----------


## Fencer

> Срок работы выставки - 23 августа - 31 января 2020 года.


Может точнее 23 августа 2020 года - 31 января 2021 года.

----------


## GK21

> Может точнее 23 августа 2020 года - 31 января 2021 года.


Точно так )).  Спасибо за поправку. В объявление внесу исправления.

----------


## GK21

В силу известных причин, связанных с карантином в осенне-зимний период, время работы выставки  продлено до 14 июля 2021 г.

----------

